# White spot on new pup



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

My new pup has a white spot on the tip of his rear paw and a bit on his chest. I checked his pedigree and while hie entire line was SchH and black and red I could not find any info (pics) of the Dam, should I be concerned he is not pure bred?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I wouldn't be concerned. Kaleb had a bit of white fur on his toe on one foot and it went away.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

common , it will fade --


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think you have anything to worry about. my dog
is West German. his rear right toe has white on the tip
and he has a white spot on his chest. only the purest
and smartest GSD's are marked that way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog's white spots never changed and he's
pure bred (that's what his papers indicate and
that's what his breeder said. lol.)



carmspack said:


> common , it will fade --


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My solid black pup had a spot of white on his chest. It disappeared when his adult coat came in.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldn't think that little bit of white would be a disqualification (if you are showing him).

Your little one is gorgeous and he reminds me a bit of my Harry when he was a pup. Harry has white on his toes and chest, he also has 2 white/pink nails. Now he is 3yo, the white is still there, but has blended it. I have checked with his breeder and she informs me a dog a 3 generations back on dam side was the same.

Here is a pic of Harry as a pup, you can see his white bits.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

When my dog was a little pup he had very visible white markings on his front paws and had(still does) a white patch on his chest. You really can't notice it all that much anymore but it's nothing to be worried about concerning if they are purebred or not. It's not uncommon for some white to be seen in the working lines but the show lines it would be considered a fault especially as someone already pointed out if you were to show him. 

This was him as a pup here(I didn't take this):


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't. It's not uncommon for white spots on the chest and toes- if I recall correctly, that's the last place pigment typically reaches during development.


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

Sofie had white tips on all her paws, it completely disappeared when her first adult coat came in. This picture shows it, but it doesn't show her chest stripe well (that also disappeared). I wouldn't worry about your little guy


----------



## F Adames (Oct 3, 2020)

doggiedad said:


> i don't think you have anything to worry about. my dog
> is West German. his rear right toe has white on the tip
> and he has a white spot on his chest. only the purest
> and smartest GSD's are marked that way.


My pup has a bit of white on his chest he is 5months now I saw both parents being breed pure working line GSDs will that go away with age?


----------

